# 2015 Ibo winter nationals



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

My Buddy will be shooting MHC..I'll be shooting SHC....Can't wait to get outside!!! Hope weather is better than it has been in NE Ind!!!!


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

SHC as well. Outdoor should be very challenging since not shooting it since last fall. My buddy will be HC. Hope to get a chance to meet you Scott. I am just happy Durfey isnt coming to whoop *****.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I will be there shooting mbo


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

I will be there with 2 buddies, all shooting in mbo.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

What will it cost to shoot?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Two of us coming out, both shooting MSR


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I see you can preregister for shooting at rockcastle on the IBO web site.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

I drove up there today the the target trailer is there . Weather is calling for 6-8'' of snow tonight.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

water tech said:


> I drove up there today the the target trailer is there . Weather is calling for 6-8'' of snow tonight.


Crazy!! What's the forcast look like for next week....any idea?? I was hoping to leave all the snow in my rear view mirror on the way down!!!!


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Our bunch will be there from WV . We have shooters in most classes LOL


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Todays weather 65 degrees:shade: Weds 100% rain 3" :sad:turning to sleet Thurs snow 6-8'':mg: next Weds 59


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Me HC. Dad SHC. Son Cub. 3 other Buddies shooting HC.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

How much snow does rockcastle have on the ground now after the latest snow storm ?


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Somewhere between 8-10'' 4 degrees tonight next THURS 67 FRI 66 SAT 56 60% RAIN :mg:


----------



## ShoeLace2332 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mbo this year boys
With my Mathews wake


----------



## ShoeLace2332 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mbo this year boys
With my Mathews wake 
Hope the rain holds off I'll sit in the car while the rain comes down


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Don't forget your boots.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

water tech said:


> Don't forget your boots.


You mean hip boots don't you?


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

$$$$$$ 70.00 to shoot 40 targets are they nuttss


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

42 to shoot I believe


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

There are three in my group headed down. My brother will be shooting MBR, my girlfriend will be shooting FBO, and I will be shooting SPM. The forcast changes every day. I'm hoping the warmer weather moves a few days farther and so does the rain. I'll be watching every day. But I'll be there no matter what.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

How much snow is on the ground??? Anyone??


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Snow is gone it was 59 today 100% chance of rain TUES Wed 59 80% THUR chance of 90% FRI high 60 80% rain Sat 59 no rain


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Sure would like to shoot it only 10 miles from my house but i can't see me paying 70 dollars to shoot 40 targets


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

water tech said:


> Sure would like to shoot it only 10 miles from my house but i can't see me paying 70 dollars to shoot 40 targets


Right...think I'll pass.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

water tech said:


> Sure would like to shoot it only 10 miles from my house but i can't see me paying 70 dollars to shoot 40 targets


It is $42 to shoot the event. If you decide to get in for the money it's an extra $15.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking like rain all week. Maybe get to shoot Saturday.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking like rain everyday. Hope we get to shoot not looking good to be rain is is Free.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Bummer...May have to change my plans now...


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Thur 67 50% 
fri 64 100%
sat 63 90%


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

How flooded is it now down there? How much rain are they supposed to get?


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

I think I may cancel and wait for the spring National. 7 hours to shoot in the rain doesn't sound fun. LOL


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

LEP said:


> I think I may cancel and wait for the spring National. 7 hours to shoot in the rain doesn't sound fun. LOL


I am still going I hunt in the rain it won't be no different everyone will still have to so everyone will be on the same playing field.


----------



## Cha-chi (Jun 4, 2013)

If its pouring down rain then i am not going. The heck with getting sick.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

No rain saturday


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll be shooting Sunday. This will be my first ibo shoot, I'm going to try to make Bedford as well.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

hoyt669 said:


> I'll be shooting Sunday. This will be my first ibo shoot, I'm going to try to make Bedford as well.


You can't shoot all 40 on Sunday. Score cards have to be turned in by 1pm


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

I called and the guy said it was no problem


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Do you have join the ibo ??


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes but if you have never been a member they will give a waiver for the first time or at least they use to.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hoyt669 I typically shoot all 40 in a day an the quickest I have ever got done was 6 hours. Just saying


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

I spoke to Nate Noble and he said the course was open from 8 to 4 on Sunday, but he may have thought I said I would be there Saturday. I'm going to call him again today and double check, because I won't bother driving down if I can't shoot all 40.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I host the spring nationals and the award ceremony is at 2. All cards have to be turned in by 1 at the other IBO events.


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I guess I'm not going to try it. Maybe I'll have more time and shoot Bedford. With all the rain Friday and Saturday the course will probably be too full to get done by 1.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

What is the latest to you can go out on Friday and Saturday then??


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Are the pro classes shooting 30/10 sat and sun or when ever you want?


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Got to shoot 20 targets on the defense range today,had a great time :smile:


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I had a good time shooting today also. Little more windy then I wanted but better then rain.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Is it a wash out today?


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

It was a steady rain but not a slop hole surprisingly. Quite a few shooters


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any scores to brag about?


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Managed to shoot 30 targets today in very little to no rain. Just more or less lucked out. Got rained on after the first 20, but by the time we got to the next 10 it was over again. Wish I could of had some of that luck with the 11 ring. I don't think I've ever had a shoot where I had so many shots that just barely missed the X. I'm still up by a few but not where I want to be.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Made it through the first twenty pretty good. 21-25 we got wet. I kinda ran a wheel off somewhere along in there lol. I did all 40 today. Won't make that mistake again. At least not in the rain and in that slop.


----------

